
Notion is a tiling, tabbed window manager - lsh
http://notion.sourceforge.net/
======
lsh
chunkwm came up today and I thought I'd offer up my own preferred tiling wm
that I've been using for ... er, ever, and never seems to get enough love :)

They manage their source code through Github now (not SF):
[https://github.com/notionwm/notion](https://github.com/notionwm/notion)

